# Powerlifting. Anyone on here do it?



## Defyantly

I have been powerlifting for about 5 years so I'm still new to the whole scene. Plus there was a period of about 12 months where I have been nursing an injury so my numbers have gone down. Because of thi I don't compete or anything but I just enjoy throwing big numbers up on the squat, bench, and deadlift. Are there and SSOers that powerlift. I got quick question to bounce off you about a program I'm starting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I used to be super into powerlifting for years before I got into olympic lifts.


----------



## Defyantly

Nice! I was always interested in Olympic lifting but the over head squats scare the shit out of me!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Defyantly said:


> Nice! I was always interested in Olympic lifting but the over head squats scare the shit out of me!


if you want to be super strong, then oly lifts are the way to go (plus they're huge compound lifts so you hit a ton of muscles in one move). Even if you don't do full clean and jerks or snatches you'd still benefit from them. they kind of line up with deadlift and squat movements so it wouldn't be completely foreign. People always think you need full barbells with bumper plates to do em, but you can still do the movements with dumbells or kettlebells.


----------



## Defyantly

I have tried a few of the lifts. The hardest thing for me to remember is that I cant do the same weights I do on oly lifts as I can do on conventional powerlifting lifts!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Defyantly said:


> I have tried a few of the lifts. The hardest thing for me to remember is that I cant do the same weights I do on oly lifts as I can do on conventional powerlifting lifts!


It's a common mistake, I've made it myself. The really big limiting factor is the overhead press and being able to get under the bar to get some upward momentum into the move, most people seriously struggle with those parts.


----------



## Defyantly

Agreed. I just started Strong Lifts Madcow program todays so we will see if that will help boost my numbers up some.


----------



## Anquished

Hey man,

I'm even newer to the scene! 

I started power lifting last March. I've only done one comp so far but its qualified me for the AWPC in June.


----------



## Defyantly

That's awesome man! Good Luck! I have done friendly competitions but nothing that big!


----------



## watson503

I started bodybuilding back in the late 80s when I was 15, got into powerlifting not too long after that and trained and competed in powerlifting (mainly APF, ISA, WABDL) up until about 9 years ago. These days I train at home and my training is completely different than it was back then as I'm not competing anymore, I still keep in contact with some people from the sport and will always hold it dear to my heart. Definitely feel free to hit me up if you've got any questions or need any help.


----------



## Defyantly

Sweet dude! What does your training look like now that your aren't competing?


----------



## watson503

Defyantly said:


> Sweet dude! What does your training look like now that your aren't competing?


It's really not much - I do three workouts a week hitting the entire body over those three sessions - real light stuff just to keep some muscle on - cardio and shadow boxing make-up the rest of it. The recent return of the WPO brought the itch to start training for a meet but I'm really happy doing what I'm doing now with my music and don't miss being over 300 hahaha


----------



## gnoll

I deadlift and bench but never competed. I had an idea to compete in bench but I don't know if I will...


----------



## Defyantly

Do it. Competing however small the competition is super fun and you get to make a lot of good friends an connections. Let alone its always fun to "ego" lift in competition.


----------



## Anquished

Decided to jump into another qualifier to try out Classic Raw (knee wraps). Gives me the choice of competing Raw or Classic Raw at AWPC if I qualify.


----------



## philkilla

I lift heavy for my weight, but I dont compete.

Love to deadlift and squat though.


----------



## Defyantly

Deadlifts used to be life now I'm on those squats tho!


----------



## philkilla

Yessir, squats and deadlifts are the biggest money makers for overall muscle growth.


----------



## jaxadam

philkilla said:


> Yessir, squats and deadlifts are the biggest money makers for overall muscle growth.



What are your numbers Phil?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Started adding a powerlifting day in my weekly workouts about 2 months ago, now it's like a serious itch that I look forward to taking care of twice a week. 

Mainly focusing on romanian deadlifts, sumo deadlifts, sumo squats, zercher squats, and dumbbell front squats. Not for any reason other than I figured out good form for those and i'm able to safely progress in them. 

I can't for the life of me pull a clean rep in a stiff leg deadlift, my form always turns romanian, can't keep my legs straight... I tried forcing it a few weeks ago and pinched something in my right shoulder blade... the *worst* debilitating pain I've ever felt the next morning, barely got into the shower and when i did I stayed there for awhile. I'm all good now but what a bonehead move, good lesson on the importance of good form and general respect for the weights.

Anywho it's in my blood already, amazing what it does to build your strength in such a short amount if time. 

Quick q's for you guys:

General rep range? How many sets do you aim for per lift type?

How do you know when you're ready to add more weight to your lifts? For me if I can hit 8-9 clean and deep lifts/squats then I need to bump up the weight and reset my reps back down to 5-6 per set, until I hit 8-9 reps again. How about you?

Do you drop the weights or lower? I've done both but I don't feel a difference, so I just lower them now out of courtesy to others.

And how about that rush when you're walking in fresh with no soreness and just about to start your first set? Man someone might as well bottle that feeling and sell it on the black market lol...


----------



## philkilla

jaxadam said:


> What are your numbers Phil?


I weigh 185, my last max from October was 285 bench, 385 squat and 475 deadlift.

Heaviest front squat to date was 275, but that was 3-4 months ago.


----------



## jaxadam

Wow, those are fantastic numbers dude.


----------



## Defyantly

philkilla said:


> I weigh 185, my last max from October was 285 bench, 385 squat and 475 deadlift.
> 
> Heaviest front squat to date was 275, but that was 3-4 months ago.


 That's an impressive deadlift and squat! Kinda makes your bench fail in comparison. Is it a preference thing or a mobility thing that holds you back on it? I remember that I solely focused on my deads for a while and it ended up making my other numbers drop a little but it only took a little maintenance to get it back.


----------



## philkilla

jaxadam said:


> Wow, those are fantastic numbers dude.



Thanks homie. Lots of hard work for sure.



Defyantly said:


> That's an impressive deadlift and squat! Kinda makes your bench fail in comparison. Is it a preference thing or a mobility thing that holds you back on it? I remember that I solely focused on my deads for a while and it ended up making my other numbers drop a little but it only took a little maintenance to get it back.



Back in 2012 I benched 305 once, but I've never come that close again. I've had some mobility issues in my right shoulder that come and go; honestly I'm not a huge fan of benching in general, but when I do it I prefer DB's over BB's any day.

Squats are still a point of contention as well. Aside from IED's and years of abuse I've been lucky to hit what I could. Needless to say, they're still a work in progress. I went back to the drawing board recently with much lighter weight and more emphasis on form.

Finally, deadlifting is by far my favorite day in the gym. The benefits and feeling of knowing where I began to where I am now are extremely motivating, and I love pointing others I lift with in the same direction.

/end


----------



## Anquished

philkilla said:


> I weigh 185, my last max from October was 285 bench, 385 squat and 475 deadlift.
> 
> Heaviest front squat to date was 275, but that was 3-4 months ago.



Wow, my numbers and weight are basically identical to yours.


----------



## Anquished

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Quick q's for you guys:
> 
> General rep range? How many sets do you aim for per lift type?
> 
> How do you know when you're ready to add more weight to your lifts? For me if I can hit 8-9 clean and deep lifts/squats then I need to bump up the weight and reset my reps back down to 5-6 per set, until I hit 8-9 reps again. How about you?
> 
> Do you drop the weights or lower? I've done both but I don't feel a difference, so I just lower them now out of courtesy to others.
> 
> And how about that rush when you're walking in fresh with no soreness and just about to start your first set? Man someone might as well bottle that feeling and sell it on the black market lol...



My program generally has me working up to a max effort single/double/triple (usually with chains/bands) for my main lift and then anywhere from 5 sets of 10-15 to 3 sets of 30 on accessories. Sometimes my coach is pure evil and programs in 200 hamstring curls at the end of a Squat session or 200 banded push downs on a Bench session. I rarely just do straight weight main lifts these days unless we're finding an opener for a competition or if we've reached the end of a peak phase.


----------



## philkilla

Anquished said:


> Wow, my numbers and weight are basically identical to yours.



Lol cheers.

I follow programs from pen and paper fitness mostly.


----------



## Defyantly

I'm doing strong lifts 5x5 madcow program at the moment. It's not to bad only week two so far though.


----------



## MikeH

Recently started training for more aesthetic purposes, but I got my start in fitness with powerlifting and still program heavy compound movements every day. Best lifts are 475 squat, 305 bench, 485 deadlift, and 195x2 OHP at roughly 180 BW. I'm trying to base my training on the ways of the old school BB guys like Dorian Yates and the Mentzer brothers. So far, it's working out well. I've stayed roughly the same weight but have noticeably seen a big difference in my physique and musculature.


----------



## Defyantly

Good job man keep it up! Those or fantastic numbers! The old school way of training will definitely get you where you want to be.


----------



## Chiba666

Anquished said:


> My program generally has me working up to a max effort single/double/triple (usually with chains/bands) for my main lift and then anywhere from 5 sets of 10-15 to 3 sets of 30 on accessories. Sometimes my coach is pure evil and programs in 200 hamstring curls at the end of a Squat session or 200 banded push downs on a Bench session. I rarely just do straight weight main lifts these days unless we're finding an opener for a competition or if we've reached the end of a peak phase.


Where abouts in Salisbury do you train? Used to live in Harnham but currently overseas and due to come back to Salisbury later this year.

My numbers are not so impressive. 286lbs squat, 198lbs bench and 375lbs deadift. 1 Year off training at around 195lbs body weight


----------



## Anquished

Chiba666 said:


> Where abouts in Salisbury do you train? Used to live in Harnham but currently overseas and due to come back to Salisbury later this year.
> 
> My numbers are not so impressive. 286lbs squat, 198lbs bench and 375lbs deadift. 1 Year off training at around 195lbs body weight



I train in Alpha and Omega performance, it's down in the Church fields estate. 

Come in and see Adam. He'll help you push those numbers


----------



## Chiba666

Anquished said:


> I train in Alpha and Omega performance, it's down in the Church fields estate.
> 
> Come in and see Adam. He'll help you push those numbers


Thanks mate, will pop down when I am next back


----------



## Millul

Yep, I've been doing it for a few years.
Got up to semi-decent numbers (190-130-202.5 @ 77, kilos) then an injury and overseas work have been keeping me back in the last 3 years - let's see if I can do something better in 2019!


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm not a pure powerlifter, but I hope a more general powerlifting style strength training/strongman type stuff counts enough here? 

I did a mock meet early January to test my numbers for the first time in a while. 

Squat: 325lbs
Bench: 240lbs (with a slingshot, I have a fucked left shoulder/scapula)
Farmer's Deadlift: 450lbs 

I got 500 about 6 inches off the floor but just didn't have enough gas left in the tank.


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> Yep, I've been doing it for a few years.
> Got up to semi-decent numbers (190-130-202.5 @ 77, kilos) then an injury and overseas work have been keeping me back in the last 3 years - let's see if I can do something better in 2019!





AxeHappy said:


> I'm not a pure powerlifter, but I hope a more general powerlifting style strength training/strongman type stuff counts enough here?
> 
> I did a mock meet early January to test my numbers for the first time in a while.
> 
> Squat: 325lbs
> Bench: 240lbs (with a slingshot, I have a fucked left shoulder/scapula)
> Farmer's Deadlift: 450lbs
> 
> I got 500 about 6 inches off the floor but just didn't have enough gas left in the tank.



Nice numbers guys!


----------



## Anquished

How is everybody doing in here? 

Would anyone be interested in throwing in monthly stats or something?


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm running a volume/accumulation/hypertrophy/whatever the fuck you want to call it block right now (and likely will be for a good 6-9 months) so my numbers are nothing impressive (also, MyoReps can fuck right off) but I'm game for it.


----------



## Millul

Working on some kind of Russian program (from coach Askold Surovetskiy) and I'm getting close to my old numbers, I guess: last week I did a few solid bench singles at 125kg, and squatted 165 kgs x2 x3 sets, so 130 and 180 kgs respectively should be there.

Let's see where my DL is...


----------



## Anquished

AxeHappy said:


> I'm running a volume/accumulation/hypertrophy/whatever the fuck you want to call it block right now (and likely will be for a good 6-9 months) so my numbers are nothing impressive (also, MyoReps can fuck right off) but I'm game for it.



Sounds good man, don't worry about your numbers, it was more of a comparison against yourself per month. Also my numbers are terrible so don't worry!



Millul said:


> Working on some kind of Russian program (from coach Askold Surovetskiy) and I'm getting close to my old numbers, I guess: last week I did a few solid bench singles at 125kg, and squatted 165 kgs x2 x3 sets, so 130 and 180 kgs respectively should be there.
> 
> Let's see where my DL is...



Nice, what sort of work is in your program?


----------



## Anquished

I guess to start it off then.

BW: 85kg
Squat: 185kg
Bench: 130kg
Deadlift: 222.5kg

Thinking on it, monthly might be too frequent as I PB maybe once every 3 months if I'm lucky.


----------



## Millul

Not really easy to pin it down, as it ondulates a bit...generally, low volume and mid to high intensity, with circa-maximal work every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> Not really easy to pin it down, as it ondulates a bit...generally, low volume and mid to high intensity, with circa-maximal work every 2 to 3 weeks.



To be honest that sounds fairly similar to my program.


----------



## gnoll

Anyone here good at sumo deadlifts? I've been trying to work on my technique but it hasn't been going that well. But today I realized that I have my shoulders in front of the bar and because of that it moves forward away from my shins after it leaves the floor. However, if i try to sit back more and have my shoulders more directly above the bar, I fall backwards! Other than that, it feels like a stronger position, but balance is terrible. It's like all the weight ends up on my heels and I topple backwards, regardless of stance width.

Anyone got any tips? :\


----------



## Millul

I'm currently in a very similar situation myself, so I can't really help.
It's getting better, because I think I'm learning how to control my balance.


----------



## Anquished

gnoll said:


> Anyone here good at sumo deadlifts? I've been trying to work on my technique but it hasn't been going that well. But today I realized that I have my shoulders in front of the bar and because of that it moves forward away from my shins after it leaves the floor. However, if i try to sit back more and have my shoulders more directly above the bar, I fall backwards! Other than that, it feels like a stronger position, but balance is terrible. It's like all the weight ends up on my heels and I topple backwards, regardless of stance width.
> 
> Anyone got any tips? :\



I don't generally do Sumo as I can pull more conventional but I'll do my best. How is your squat? Do you have a similar issue with balance when getting to depth? I treat Sumo more like squatting out of a deadlift (although I fire from my glutes rather than quads in Sumo) and just focus on pushing my chest up whilst driving my feet into the floor, snapping my hips through at the top. It might be just a case of finding that centre of gravity where you can sit into it without tipping. How wide is your sumo stance? If it's super wide maybe try bringing it in a little? I have my feet at the unknurled rings on the bar for width. Also how turned out are your feet? Try experimenting with that as it can make a huge difference.


----------



## gnoll

Anquished said:


> I don't generally do Sumo as I can pull more conventional but I'll do my best. How is your squat? Do you have a similar issue with balance when getting to depth? I treat Sumo more like squatting out of a deadlift (although I fire from my glutes rather than quads in Sumo) and just focus on pushing my chest up whilst driving my feet into the floor, snapping my hips through at the top. It might be just a case of finding that centre of gravity where you can sit into it without tipping. How wide is your sumo stance? If it's super wide maybe try bringing it in a little? I have my feet at the unknurled rings on the bar for width. Also how turned out are your feet? Try experimenting with that as it can make a huge difference.



Actually I don't squat  I can't get any sort of depth without terrible butt-wink so I've just given it up.

My stance is pretty wide now, but I feel like it doesn't make a huge difference for the balance, because it's not really the top of the lift that's the problem but more that my center of gravity seems to be way behind the bar at the start of the lift... Maybe my arms are too short and I'm just not made to deadlift :\


----------



## Anquished

gnoll said:


> Actually I don't squat  I can't get any sort of depth without terrible butt-wink so I've just given it up.
> 
> My stance is pretty wide now, but I feel like it doesn't make a huge difference for the balance, because it's not really the top of the lift that's the problem but more that my center of gravity seems to be way behind the bar at the start of the lift... Maybe my arms are too short and I'm just not made to deadlift :\



Ah fair enough, have you tried conventional?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gnoll said:


> Actually I don't squat  I can't get any sort of depth without terrible butt-wink so I've just given it up.
> 
> My stance is pretty wide now, but I feel like it doesn't make a huge difference for the balance, because it's not really the top of the lift that's the problem but more that my center of gravity seems to be way behind the bar at the start of the lift... Maybe my arms are too short and I'm just not made to deadlift :\


this probably sounds dumb, but have you tried taking off your shoes? I find that I deadlift better barefoot or in flat soled shoes (like chucks or weightlifting shoes). Ideally with deadlift you want a straight pull, with the bar basically scraping against your shins. The movement really isn't very different from conventional deadlift, so I'd get someone to watch your form to see exactly what you're doing.


----------



## gnoll

Anquished said:


> Ah fair enough, have you tried conventional?



I used to do conventional actually (with terrible form!) before I switched to sumo and I felt that with sumo I had an easier time keeping my back straight. But I might actually try some conventionals again, could be interesting to see how they feel in comparison!



KnightBrolaire said:


> this probably sounds dumb, but have you tried taking off your shoes? I find that I deadlift better barefoot or in flat soled shoes (like chucks or weightlifting shoes). Ideally with deadlift you want a straight pull, with the bar basically scraping against your shins. The movement really isn't very different from conventional deadlift, so I'd get someone to watch your form to see exactly what you're doing.




I use wrestling shoes with pretty flat soles that I kinda like. I used to do it barefoot but found when I switched to sumo that I wanted more grip.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

gnoll said:


> I used to do conventional actually (with terrible form!) before I switched to sumo and I felt that with sumo I had an easier time keeping my back straight. But I might actually try some conventionals again, could be interesting to see how they feel in comparison!



I have short arms relative to the width of my chest and shoulders, and I'm only 5'7" (205 lbs) so if you're anywhere near that I think we may be in the same boat in terms of the challenges I have too.

I found a world of difference in establishing good posture and balance when I went from lifting with bars to free weights. I was (still am) able to control the movement of the dumbbells as my body requires from start to finish, so it made things a lot easier rather than struggling on a bar. 

Specifically with Sumo i do it with one dumbbell, one-handed with the other resting above my kneecap on the other leg to maintain balance throughout the lift. Have you tried that?


----------



## gnoll

GatherTheArsenal said:


> I have short arms relative to the width of my chest and shoulders, and I'm only 5'7" (205 lbs) so if you're anywhere near that I think we may be in the same boat in terms of the challenges I have too.
> 
> I found a world of difference in establishing good posture and balance when I went from lifting with bars to free weights. I was (still am) able to control the movement of the dumbbells as my body requires from start to finish, so it made things a lot easier rather than struggling on a bar.
> 
> Specifically with Sumo i do it with one dumbbell, one-handed with the other resting above my kneecap on the other leg to maintain balance throughout the lift. Have you tried that?



Yeah I'm 5'6 

Hmm, interesting but I kinda wanna be able to use a bar :\ And dumbbells don't really get heavy enough...


----------



## Millul

Guys I'm 5'5, c'mon  and a lot of world class lifters are even shorter.
To understand what a good sumo looks like, look at videso from Andrey Belyaev, Hassan El Belghitti, and alos my training partner Massimiliano Buccioni has amazing form and should have some vids out on YT (not really World Champs podium level, but still 290kg in the -83 class).


----------



## gnoll

Well, I've done some more reading on this and I think I've had my hips too high. With my hips more in line with my knees I can keep my arms more vertical and avoid the bar swinging forward. Unfortunately that's a pretty crappy starting position and for sumo I can't properly open up my hips when they're that low. So I'm gonna give up sumo. I'm gonna go back to conventional and if I can't get those to feel okay either I'm gonna give up deadlifts altogether. Feels pretty shit since I've spent so much time on it but so far this exercise has mostly brought me frustration and it's probably not worth it in the long run.


----------



## Taylor2

Any bodybuilders in here? We like to lift tooooooo

Finishing up a cut right now actually


PL lifts at least : 325 bench, 385 squat, 455 deadlift

Which one do I like the best I wonder


----------



## AxeHappy

While there seems to be a certain segment of the powerlifting and strongman community that likes to bag on Body Builders, I think we can all come together in the shared experience of mocking CrossFitters.


----------



## Anquished

AxeHappy said:


> While there seems to be a certain segment of the powerlifting and strongman community that likes to bag on Body Builders, I think we can all come together in the shared experience of mocking CrossFitters.



Absolutely.


----------



## Anquished

gnoll said:


> Well, I've done some more reading on this and I think I've had my hips too high. With my hips more in line with my knees I can keep my arms more vertical and avoid the bar swinging forward. Unfortunately that's a pretty crappy starting position and for sumo I can't properly open up my hips when they're that low. So I'm gonna give up sumo. I'm gonna go back to conventional and if I can't get those to feel okay either I'm gonna give up deadlifts altogether. Feels pretty shit since I've spent so much time on it but so far this exercise has mostly brought me frustration and it's probably not worth it in the long run.



Interesting - I personally find I can't open my hips any higher than that! Have you got a coach? Might be worth getting one for a few sessions just to evaluate your conventional form.


----------



## Anquished

Bit of a stretch but is anyone here competing in AWPC/WPC in Ireland this year?


----------



## gnoll

Anquished said:


> Interesting - I personally find I can't open my hips any higher than that! Have you got a coach? Might be worth getting one for a few sessions just to evaluate your conventional form.



Yeah maybe. I think first I'll just see how it feels for a bit.


----------



## Taylor2

AxeHappy said:


> While there seems to be a certain segment of the powerlifting and strongman community that likes to bag on Body Builders, I think we can all come together in the shared experience of mocking CrossFitters.



Obligatory:


----------



## Anquished

Competed last weekend at another qualifier and walked away with a 525kg total. 

185kg Squat, 115kg Bench and 225kg Deadlift. 

It was my first meet using knee wraps and I just didn't use them effectively, missed depth on 192.5kg and couldn't recover from 195kg. Haven't trained enough in them to get the most out of them. My bench press was just far weaker than usual for some reason, dipped half way up on 120kg and got red lighted all round. I played it safe on Deadlift, I probably could have ground out 232.5kg but my second lift (215kg) just didn't feel right. Nevermind, I was already qualified for Euro's so this meet was just for experience, however it has highlighted some glaring flaws. 

Anyone got meets coming up? How are you all getting on?


----------



## Millul

Congrats on the meet - they almost never go as planned, but you got a total in, so that's what count!

Euros, you mean the WPA in Ireland?

Training is going pretty well, let's see after the next program...no meets planned yet this year, as I have a very unpredictable work schedule ("You need to be in Korea on Wednesday" kind of schedule).


----------



## USMarine75

Rushed into a set of 225 kg x 5 rack pulls and dislocated a rib. Looking for a new hobby now lol.


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> Congrats on the meet - they almost never go as planned, but you got a total in, so that's what count!
> 
> Euros, you mean the WPA in Ireland?
> 
> Training is going pretty well, let's see after the next program...no meets planned yet this year, as I have a very unpredictable work schedule ("You need to be in Korea on Wednesday" kind of schedule).



Cheers man. It's the AWPC/WPC in Ireland. I'm not sure if that's the same thing.

Good to hear about your training, I know your pain on that work schedule - I get sent here, there and everywhere at the drop of a hat too.



USMarine75 said:


> Rushed into a set of 225 kg x 5 rack pulls and dislocated a rib. Looking for a new hobby now lol.



Christ man, that sucks. Get well soon.


----------



## Millul

Yeah, WPC...I got confused!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

finally getting back into powerlifting after a very long hiatus.
current stats aren't great:
squat :350 lbs×4
deadlift 405 lbs x4
bench 225x3


----------



## Anquished

Training is ramping up for Euros now. 

What kind of monster programs 10 x 30m lengths of sled pulls, 50% bodyweight whilst holding a 20kg slam ball....


----------



## mastapimp

Spent the last year or so rehabbing a foot injury and have just now gotten back into heavy lifting w/ squats. Max for squat is at 375 lbs. Haven't gotten back into regular dead lifts yet...all single leg deadlifts with light/moderate weight per my physical therapy. The year I stayed off heavy leg exercises due to my injury saw my bench press increase by 70 lbs and it's now at 325 lbs max.


----------



## Anquished

Well, this week is my rest week before Euro's next week. 

The athlete list is confirmed and there are two other lifters in my category. One who I know for a fact has wayyyy bigger numbers than me, the other I have no idea. Someone's got to come last I suppose!


----------



## Chiba666

Anquished said:


> Well, this week is my rest week before Euro's next week.
> 
> The athlete list is confirmed and there are two other lifters in my category. One who I know for a fact has wayyyy bigger numbers than me, the other I have no idea. Someone's got to come last I suppose!


Good luck mate


----------



## USMarine75

Anquished said:


> Cheers man. It's the AWPC/WPC in Ireland. I'm not sure if that's the same thing.
> 
> Good to hear about your training, I know your pain on that work schedule - I get sent here, there and everywhere at the drop of a hat too.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ man, that sucks. Get well soon.



Never mind a lifelong L5/S1 injury from a helicopter crash back in the day.... but.... a dislocated rib with torn cartilage, then a styloid avulsion (wrist sprain with a piece of bone that broke off with the ligament) from a tustle at work, and now a particularly virulent form of strep??? Bad month and I’m thinking the universe is trying to tell me to find a new hobby.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Never mind a lifelong L5/S1 injury from a helicopter crash back in the day.... but.... a dislocated rib with torn cartilage, then a styloid avulsion (wrist sprain with a piece of bone that broke off with the ligament) from a tustle at work, and now a particularly virulent form of strep??? Bad month and I’m thinking the universe is trying to tell me to find a new hobby.


I hear water aerobics are low impact


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hear water aerobics are low impact



By water aerobics, you mean [email protected] in a hot tub?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> By water aerobics, you mean [email protected] in a hot tub?


just don't blow out your back


----------



## Anquished

Chiba666 said:


> Good luck mate



Cheers man, I'll post my numbers here once it's all over. 



USMarine75 said:


> Never mind a lifelong L5/S1 injury from a helicopter crash back in the day.... but.... a dislocated rib with torn cartilage, then a styloid avulsion (wrist sprain with a piece of bone that broke off with the ligament) from a tustle at work, and now a particularly virulent form of strep??? Bad month and I’m thinking the universe is trying to tell me to find a new hobby.



Good grief, that sucks man!


----------



## Anquished

Just finished competing today.

Got a 170kg squat, 120kg bench and a 232.5kg deadlift. Bombed on the 185kg squat on the 2nd attempt, 3rd attempt I dipped on the descent. Bench press I went for 130kg and my back just cramped up on the press. Came second overall in my category, stoked is an understatement. 

Now time for a little rest...


----------



## jaxadam

Respectable numbers. Congrats.


----------



## Adieu

That's some serious overkill... rationally, the most power you'll ever need in life is to deal with ~300 lbs weight

Past that, even in unusual life-and-death type circumstances, you're probably better off being lighter and faster or having more endurance vs. being stronger... and certainly better off without chronic injuries that people seem to regularly acquire pushing the envelope on weightlifting


----------



## watson503

Anquished said:


> Just finished competing today.
> 
> Got a 170kg squat, 120kg bench and a 232.5kg deadlift. Bombed on the 185kg squat on the 2nd attempt, 3rd attempt I dipped on the descent. Bench press I went for 130kg and my back just cramped up on the press. Came second overall in my category, stoked is an understatement.
> 
> Now time for a little rest...


Congratulations, man!


----------



## Chiba666

Anquished said:


> Just finished competing today.
> 
> Got a 170kg squat, 120kg bench and a 232.5kg deadlift. Bombed on the 185kg squat on the 2nd attempt, 3rd attempt I dipped on the descent. Bench press I went for 130kg and my back just cramped up on the press. Came second overall in my category, stoked is an understatement.
> 
> Now time for a little rest...


Nice, some god numbers there


----------



## Anquished

Cheers guys, I've got ALOT of work to put in to catch up to the guy who got 1st. His squat was 240kg or 250kg (can't remember) and deadlift was 260kg. 

Although I've decided to give equipped lifting a go, see if I like it.


----------



## lurè

I'm moving to another gym with proper equipment and I wanted to start a strenght program that will transition into a more "bodybuilding" type of training during next spring.
I was looking at the Starting strenght and Stronglifts programs and wanted to know which one would you recommend for someone who's not completely new to squat, bench press, deadlifts and OHP.

Personally, I'm leaning towards the 5x5 stronglifts since starting strenght seems to lack a bit of volume for my tastes.

As you can see from my numbers I'm a newbie; here are some 5RM (calculated):
Squat: 196 lbs
Deadlift: 217 lbs
Bench: 131 lbs


----------



## AxeHappy

I'd recommend the beginner program from Barbell Medicine or either of the Powerlifting or Body Building programs from Eric Helms' Muscle and Strength Pyramid books over either of those programs.

Links:
https://www.barbellmedicine.com/product/beginner-template/
https://www.barbellmedicine.com/product/beginner-template/
https://rippedbody.com/novice-powerlifting-program/
https://rippedbody.com/novice-bodybuilding-program/

Those last two or the programs from the books without having to buy the Pyramid books. But if you're interested in science based training they're well worth the $67.


----------



## Anquished

Hows everyone doing?

I'm currently on the same program as my coach (he's competing in the Irish Pro Invitationals) and getting annihilated. Lots of banded & chain work with a disgusting amount of accessories thrown in. Aiming to go for new PB's 6 weeks from now, the same week that my coach competes as I'll be following the same peaking cycle. I want that damn 200kg Squat.


----------



## AxeHappy

I've had to limit RoM on bench and press to finally heal an elbow tendinopathy, and as such have actually added some weight to both, but like...that's cheating? Haha. I did hit like a 10 pound PR on Press during a mostly volume focused block(s, it's like 3 in a row now actually) compared to the pure intensity work I was doing (foolishly) for quite a while. 

I moved at the start of the month, to a much better and much quieter location, so I've switched pretty much all lifts from the floor to a variation. 

So Farmer's Deadlifts have been replaced to RDLs (first and last ending from the floor) so my absolute intensity has dropped significantly but I feel I've added a lot of strength doing the RDLs. 

Squats are progressing well enough. 

Nothing really impressive to report. Just...lots of volume and lots of being tired, as I'm actually focusing on losing fat. Heh.


----------



## Ozzfest

Been watching alot of arm wrestling videos lately. Schoolboy being very popular.


----------



## Anquished

Competed yesterday at a regional qualifier and ended up with a 530kg at 86kg.

I'm a little miffed at my performance on Squat and Bench. My Squat opener (180kg) felt like air but 200kg buried me on the next two attempts. Bench I had pulled my pec prior to the meet and could barely handle an empty bar, let alone my 100kg opener so I only took one lift. Deadlift I somehow managed to pull a 250kg (17.5kg Comp PB and 10kg overall PB), but it was the slowest jankiest deadlift I've ever done..


----------



## Millul

On the squat, maybe the jump was a bit much? Easy to say in hindsight, I know, but personally i don't like to jump more than 10kg.
For the bench, well, good that you were able to put one in while being injured.
Nice DL, 250 is a very good number!


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> On the squat, maybe the jump was a bit much? Easy to say in hindsight, I know, but personally i don't like to jump more than 10kg.
> For the bench, well, good that you were able to put one in while being injured.
> Nice DL, 250 is a very good number!



Cheers man.

I think the issue with my squat was just my technique, I've handled more weight before. I had some issue with keeping tension in the hole and just folding in half. Unfortunately after visiting a physio post comp about my pec, it's a tear. Only a small tear but it's still 8 weeks rehab. Yay powerlifting.


----------



## Anquished

Chaps (and chappesses...),

Anyone competing this or next year?


----------



## Chiba666

Not been in the gym since March. Massive slacker


----------



## Millul

I don't expect to compete this year, but I'll be back on an actual training program as of tomorrow...!


----------



## Anquished

Made the switch to Weightlifting for the foreseeable future.

Had an unfortunate situation with my old PL gym and there aren't any others nearby. Shame because I really did enjoy Powerlifting and was making some nice progress.

Hopefully I'll be back but for now its nice to do something different. Weightlifting is a totally different ballgame...


----------



## Millul

I actually got into PL back in the day because there was nowhere to train for weightlifting where I was living - I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> I actually got into PL back in the day because there was nowhere to train for weightlifting where I was living - I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!



Thanks man, really enjoying it so far! It all depends on where I move to next year to whether I switch back to PL or not.


----------



## Chiba666

Any good gyms left in Salisbury, Ned to start to look at options for when I comeback?

admittedly a band would be a slightly higher priority, not sure what Salisbury is like for metal musicians these days


----------



## Anquished

Chiba666 said:


> Any good gyms left in Salisbury, Ned to start to look at options for when I comeback?
> 
> admittedly a band would be a slightly higher priority, not sure what Salisbury is like for metal musicians these days



There's a good gym called "The Monster Factory" also known as Westies in Salisbury. That's great for Powerlifting. 

Apart from that, nope.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Late to this party. Powerlifting took over my life the past few years. So much I dropped music for a while to fully focus on it. 

Had planned for 3 different meets, but torn groin, hernia, battered knee, and hamstring later, I've kind of slowed my roll on it. 

Still lift consistently, but no real plans to compete in the near future. 

Equipped lifting, conjugate based. 
Best lifts so far
Squat 633
Bench 501
Dead 618


----------



## jaxadam

MetalheadMC said:


> Late to this party. Powerlifting took over my life the past few years. So much I dropped music for a while to fully focus on it.
> 
> Had planned for 3 different meets, but torn groin, hernia, battered knee, and hamstring later, I've kind of slowed my roll on it.
> 
> Still lift consistently, but no real plans to compete in the near future.
> 
> Equipped lifting, conjugate based.
> Best lifts so far
> Squat 633
> Bench 501
> Dead 618



Holy fuck that is impressive.


----------



## Mathemagician

Been lifting somewhat regularly lately. And my new goal is to get to (1/6) of these lifts. Holy shit.

Also I can confirm that Soilwork’s Steelbath Suicide and Chainheart Machines help you lift weights better. Tested today sample size: me. Size: smol.


----------



## michael_bolton

MetalheadMC said:


> Late to this party. Powerlifting took over my life the past few years. So much I dropped music for a while to fully focus on it.
> 
> Had planned for 3 different meets, but torn groin, hernia, battered knee, and hamstring later, I've kind of slowed my roll on it.
> 
> Still lift consistently, but no real plans to compete in the near future.
> 
> Equipped lifting, conjugate based.
> Best lifts so far
> Squat 633
> Bench 501
> Dead 618



very nice. 
I was pulling and squatting 500, benching 345 (raw but nothing to write home about at 242) - same deal had to quit few years back due to injuries. sucked ass. went to elitefts seminar they tuned my lifts big time, was on an up and up and then - boom.

went all in on the grip sport - grippers, blobs, wrist bars, hubs, pinch blocks etc. plan is to get certified on a Captains of Crush #3 gripper eventually, so far I did a Mash Monster cert level 0 on my #3.


----------



## MetalheadMC

michael_bolton said:


> very nice.
> I was pulling and squatting 500, benching 345 (raw but nothing to write home about at 242) - same deal had to quit few years back due to injuries. sucked ass. went to elitefts seminar they tuned my lifts big time, was on an up and up and then - boom.
> 
> went all in on the grip sport - grippers, blobs, wrist bars, hubs, pinch blocks etc. plan is to get certified on a Captains of Crush #3 gripper eventually, so far I did a Mash Monster cert level 0 on my #3.



Those are good numbers my friend. 

That's awesome. I wish i had had the opportunity to go to a seminar. They were usually.way too far out of my area. I learned most everything off of EliteFTS, and older deepsquatter articles.


----------



## Anquished

Got a PL meet in two weeks and pulled my pectineus, fantastic.

On the plus-side my bench press is the strongest its ever been so I might PB atleast one of my lifts.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Anquished said:


> Got a PL meet in two weeks and pulled my pectineus, fantastic.
> 
> On the plus-side my bench press is the strongest its ever been so I might PB atleast one of my lifts.



Bummer. Heal up quickly.


----------



## Anquished

MetalheadMC said:


> Bummer. Heal up quickly.



Narrowed my squat stance and the pain went away, back in the game!


----------



## Anquished

So meet recap.

8/9 - 565kg Total, Sq 190kg, Bench 140kg, Deadlift 235kg.

Bailed my 2nd squat in the hole as my hip twinged on the descent, lost all tension. One of my old mates rehabbed my hip super fast between rounds and I managed to get the 3rd attempt in. Gutted because it was an easy rep too, could have pushed for 200kg. 

Bench I didn't expect to go as well as it did, my lifetime PB is 132.5kg out of comp and the most in comp is 120kg. My 125kg opener and 132.5kg second attempt moved really well and even the 140kg wasn't a particularly tough grind. 

Deadlift, I just kept this one safe. I've been training as a Weightlifter for the past 9 months or so, so deadlifts haven't received the proper work they needed. Happy with a decent 235kg with good form over an angry catback 240kg. 

Overall, 35kg total increase so best I've ever done, pretty happy and it qualifies me for the Europeans in August. Just got to get my Squat to 210kg and my Deadlift back up to 250kg and I'll have the 600kg total I want.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Anquished said:


> So meet recap.
> 
> 8/9 - 565kg Total, Sq 190kg, Bench 140kg, Deadlift 235kg.
> 
> Bailed my 2nd squat in the hole as my hip twinged on the descent, lost all tension. One of my old mates rehabbed my hip super fast between rounds and I managed to get the 3rd attempt in. Gutted because it was an easy rep too, could have pushed for 200kg.
> 
> Bench I didn't expect to go as well as it did, my lifetime PB is 132.5kg out of comp and the most in comp is 120kg. My 125kg opener and 132.5kg second attempt moved really well and even the 140kg wasn't a particularly tough grind.
> 
> Deadlift, I just kept this one safe. I've been training as a Weightlifter for the past 9 months or so, so deadlifts haven't received the proper work they needed. Happy with a decent 235kg with good form over an angry catback 240kg.
> 
> Overall, 35kg total increase so best I've ever done, pretty happy and it qualifies me for the Europeans in August. Just got to get my Squat to 210kg and my Deadlift back up to 250kg and I'll have the 600kg total I want.



Great job man, and congrats on qualifying. Are you going to change up your programming at all for the next meet?


----------



## Anquished

MetalheadMC said:


> Great job man, and congrats on qualifying. Are you going to change up your programming at all for the next meet?



Cheers man. I think the focus next is building my squat comfortably over 200kg and bringing my Deadlift back to 250kg whilst maintaining my bench where it is. All depends on what I can recover from. My new coach will sort all that, he did pretty well considering I gave him short notice of this comp and only peaked for 4 weeks.


----------



## Gudbrand

I did a couple meets years ago. Actually got first place in my weight class in one, but only because I was the only one at that weight. There were much lighter guys putting up much bigger lifts. Benched and squatted mid 300s and deadlifted mid 400s at a bodyweight of 180, so nothing very impressive. For some reason my deadlift has always been way stronger than my squat.

Finally getting back into it after a long time away. Everything feels good, but it’s going to be a while until I’m hitting those numbers again.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Anquished said:


> Cheers man. I think the focus next is building my squat comfortably over 200kg and bringing my Deadlift back to 250kg whilst maintaining my bench where it is. All depends on what I can recover from. My new coach will sort all that, he did pretty well considering I gave him short notice of this comp and only peaked for 4 weeks.



Yeah I'd say he did good with a 4 week notice. A full prep should bring those numbers up quite a bit barring any setbacks.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Gudbrand said:


> I did a couple meets years ago. Actually got first place in my weight class in one, but only because I was the only one at that weight. There were much lighter guys putting up much bigger lifts. Benched and squatted mid 300s and deadlifted mid 400s at a bodyweight of 180, so nothing very impressive. For some reason my deadlift has always been way stronger than my squat.
> 
> Finally getting back into it after a long time away. Everything feels good, but it’s going to be a while until I’m hitting those numbers again.



Those are good numbers to have especially at your weight. Plenty of people weigh more than that, and can't lift your numbers


----------



## Gudbrand

MetalheadMC said:


> Those are good numbers to have especially at your weight. Plenty of people weigh more than that, and can't lift your numbers



Thanks! Yeah, I was stronger than most other guys at the gym. But still way weaker than the actual powerlifters I trained with. Still kicking myself for letting myself get so detrained since then, but starting again now is better than waiting another year.


----------



## Millul

Currently trying to slowly go back up where I used to be, but it's proving to be somewhat of a bitch ahahaha.
Also, deadlifting in a 3rd floor apartment is NOT fun!

Anyway, I should be around 165/170, 125, and 180kg on my lifts, target is to get back to 190+, 135+ and 200+ in a few months (if work/life allow).


----------



## Millul

Anquished said:


> So meet recap.
> 
> 8/9 - 565kg Total, Sq 190kg, Bench 140kg, Deadlift 235kg.
> 
> Bailed my 2nd squat in the hole as my hip twinged on the descent, lost all tension. One of my old mates rehabbed my hip super fast between rounds and I managed to get the 3rd attempt in. Gutted because it was an easy rep too, could have pushed for 200kg.
> 
> Bench I didn't expect to go as well as it did, my lifetime PB is 132.5kg out of comp and the most in comp is 120kg. My 125kg opener and 132.5kg second attempt moved really well and even the 140kg wasn't a particularly tough grind.
> 
> Deadlift, I just kept this one safe. I've been training as a Weightlifter for the past 9 months or so, so deadlifts haven't received the proper work they needed. Happy with a decent 235kg with good form over an angry catback 240kg.
> 
> Overall, 35kg total increase so best I've ever done, pretty happy and it qualifies me for the Europeans in August. Just got to get my Squat to 210kg and my Deadlift back up to 250kg and I'll have the 600kg total I want.



Mate, your next post better be your bench programming, or else....


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> Mate, your next post better be your bench programming, or else....



haha! Well over Lockdown 2 (UK) I borrowed a bar, some weights and some squat stands from my gym so I just hammered floor press for the entire of it. Think that's what's helped as my sticking point is about there!


----------



## jaxadam

Anquished said:


> haha! Well over Lockdown 2 (UK) I borrowed a bar, some weights and some squat stands from my gym so I just hammered floor press for the entire of it. Think that's what's helped as my sticking point is about there!



I have moved away from bench (well, because I don't have one anymore) and do barbell and dumbbell floor press exclusively now. I'm still high rep low weight.


----------



## Anquished

jaxadam said:


> I have moved away from bench (well, because I don't have one anymore) and do barbell and dumbbell floor press exclusively now. I'm still high rep low weight.



Nice, I completely underestimated how much floor work helps. 

For my comp prep I also did some paused Spotto Press which was pretty gnarly.


----------



## Millul

Right, floor press is a good option! I always forget about it!
I bought "everything" as well at the start of the 2nd lockdown here in Germany, I did buy a bench as well.


----------



## Anquished

Millul said:


> Right, floor press is a good option! I always forget about it!
> I bought "everything" as well at the start of the 2nd lockdown here in Germany, I did buy a bench as well.



That's cool man, least you're kitted out. 

Another thing we did for my comp prep was super exaggerated pause reps (like 5s) so if you get a delayed press command, you know you can still shift it.


----------



## Millul

Anquished said:


> That's cool man, least you're kitted out.
> 
> Another thing we did for my comp prep was super exaggerated pause reps (like 5s) so if you get a delayed press command, you know you can still shift it.



Yep, it also doubles as furniture, as I keep the squat stands, bar and weights in the living room...makes for a good topic of discussion  while the bench is usually alomg the wall by the door, to be used as a "shoes on/shoes off" bench.

Luckily never had issues with bench commands, but it's been 3 years since my last comp so I don't really know how I'd fare now.


----------



## jaxadam

New supplements day. Why just exist when you can evolveTM.


----------



## Anquished

jaxadam said:


> New supplements day. Why just exist when you can evolveTM.



Never ever seen that brand before, any good?


----------



## jaxadam

Anquished said:


> Never ever seen that brand before, any good?



By far the best brand I've found for protein and bcaa's. 

https://www.inteknutrition.com/

If I had to pick only one supplement to ever take, it would be their post-workout. I liked it more when it had kre-alkalyn in it, but they've gone to Creatine MagnaPower.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

After a year + hiatus I am back at the gym doing all three lifts. The only lift that went down was my squat, so I'm recycling the first 4 weeks of my program until I get my squat back up. Decided to deadlift 315 for a 6 reps my first day and even though I really enjoyed it absolutely everything was hurting (including my neck?). 
I really like the quantitative aspect of powerlifting and I'm excited to see where things go this year now with consistent programming. 
Never thought I would enjoy lifting heavy things but here we are


----------



## CovertSovietBear

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Started adding a powerlifting day in my weekly workouts about 2 months ago, now it's like a serious itch that I look forward to taking care of twice a week.
> 
> Mainly focusing on romanian deadlifts, sumo deadlifts, sumo squats, zercher squats, and dumbbell front squats. Not for any reason other than I figured out good form for those and i'm able to safely progress in them.
> 
> I can't for the life of me pull a clean rep in a stiff leg deadlift, my form always turns romanian, can't keep my legs straight... I tried forcing it a few weeks ago and pinched something in my right shoulder blade... the *worst* debilitating pain I've ever felt the next morning, barely got into the shower and when i did I stayed there for awhile. I'm all good now but what a bonehead move, good lesson on the importance of good form and general respect for the weights.
> 
> Anywho it's in my blood already, amazing what it does to build your strength in such a short amount if time.
> 
> Quick q's for you guys:
> 
> General rep range? How many sets do you aim for per lift type?
> 
> How do you know when you're ready to add more weight to your lifts? For me if I can hit 8-9 clean and deep lifts/squats then I need to bump up the weight and reset my reps back down to 5-6 per set, until I hit 8-9 reps again. How about you?
> 
> Do you drop the weights or lower? I've done both but I don't feel a difference, so I just lower them now out of courtesy to others.
> 
> And how about that rush when you're walking in fresh with no soreness and just about to start your first set? Man someone might as well bottle that feeling and sell it on the black market lol...



Allan Thrall has a good tutorial on the stiff leg deadlift. Generally keeping the bar in front of your shins and keeping your hips high. Generalized I know, but that's what helped me the most. I program light SLD after heavy-paused deadlifts. 

As for your questions and just from my experience:
General rep range towards the beginning should be relatively heavy, 3/4 sets of 6-7 reps followed by light accessory work (rows, bird dogs, etc.).

Adding load per week is more important than adding reps or set on any given week if going for strength (Mike Israetel goes to gnarly depths discussing the why/how). For example, if your program calls for 3 sets of 6 reps one week, add 10lbs the next week without changing set/rep amount. 

I'm currently trying out this program: https://www.calgarybarbell.com/16-week-program
My friend used to program my lifts but since he's relatively busy this program looks sound. 
It's based on your estimated 1 rep max for most exercises. If you're relatively sure about how many reps you can do for a given exercise, such as a heavy triple or something than most 1 rep max calculators are pretty sound. Anything above 5 is iffy but doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Anquished

Welp, my pecs gone in the same place again.

Sadly think I'll have to stop Powerlifting, at least competitively as I'll always be conscious of tiptoeing round Bench Press.

Looks like I'll stay over on the dark side (Weightlifting)..


----------



## michael_bolton

CovertSovietBear said:


> ... Decided to deadlift 315 for a 6 reps my first day and even though I really enjoyed it absolutely everything was hurting (including my neck?).
> ...



this is "good" (unless we're talking a pulled muscle lol) - keeping your neck tight and leading up with it is the way to go so some soreness after the break is no big deal and is most likely an indication of proper technique. kind of how biceps/brachialis "should" be somewhat sore after the heavy bench day.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

michael_bolton said:


> this is "good" (unless we're talking a pulled muscle lol) - keeping your neck tight and leading up with it is the way to go so some soreness after the break is no big deal and is most likely an indication of proper technique. kind of how biceps/brachialis "should" be somewhat sore after the heavy bench day.



For sure, never thought how soreness would feel over an extended period of rest. Up to now haven't really felt pain and only muscle soreness so that's a good sign, glad my body adapted relatively fast. I have injured my back in the past so I know how something feels when it's pulled/injured relative to good muscle soreness. Never would've thought that my neck muscles would feel the lift too ha.


----------



## Anquished

Anquished said:


> Welp, my pecs gone in the same place again.
> 
> Sadly think I'll have to stop Powerlifting, at least competitively as I'll always be conscious of tiptoeing round Bench Press.
> 
> Looks like I'll stay over on the dark side (Weightlifting)..



Nevermind, back on my BS and entering a PL comp in January. 

Going to tread super careful with Bench Press but I'm confident I can put up a decent total if I focus on pushing up my Squat and Dead numbers till then.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Well after a few months of being consistent with a program I was able to hit a 405 lb x 3 deadlift, 315 lb x 3 squat and 225 lb x 2 bench at 170 lb. I'm pretty sure I can hit a 425 deadlift, 325 squat and maybe a 235 bench after the taper week the program has built in. Not looking to compete but feels good to finally hit those numbers after being inconsistent with hypertrophy programs for two years.


----------



## Millul

Good work mate!
I've been SUPER inconsistent with training over the last 3 months, and it totally shows...schedule will be outta-control-crazy for a few more weeks, then I hope I'll be able to get back to a more solid routine.


----------



## jaxadam

CovertSovietBear said:


> Well after a few months of being consistent with a program I was able to hit a 405 lb x 3 deadlift, 315 lb x 3 squat and 225 lb x 2 bench at 170 lb. I'm pretty sure I can hit a 425 deadlift, 325 squat and maybe a 235 bench after the taper week the program has built in. Not looking to compete but feels good to finally hit those numbers after being inconsistent with hypertrophy programs for two years.



Good numbers man.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Said F-it and pulled 430lbs! Tried 435lbs (shown) but couldn't get it up, guess fatigue caught up to me. The bars were actually really stiff as well, this is a really old 24hr fitness I'm going to


----------



## Anquished

Two weeks out and Openers are set.

190/135/220.

Aiming for a 600kg total with 210/145/245.


----------



## Chiba666

Good luck


----------



## Anquished

Welp.

8/9, 200/142.5/257.5, 600kg total.
Won category AND Best Raw lifter. 

Exactly the meet I wanted.


----------



## Chiba666

Well done, you hit the 600


----------



## Anquished

Hows everyone getting on in here? Anyone got any meets coming up?


----------



## Millul

I'm setting my sights on competing again next year - looking for a better gym to train in around here, and have found a powerlifting club close by - will go and have a look!


----------



## AMOS

I use Kettlebells only


----------



## CovertSovietBear

Was able to hit 405x1 conventional today. Left pec felt weird going up but seems to have subsided


----------

